# Hi from London



## hushpuppy7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi everyone hope you are all having a great day.

I decided to join this forum after losing my very delicate little man Rocky (not sure who called him that but it always made me smile given his scardy cat temprament!)

His (adopted) sister Charlie is still with us but seems confused as to where her little brother is. Hopefully I can get some advice and will post accordingly.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

I'm so sorry for your loss, sounds like Rocky was a little character.


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

London....love it....wonderful city. Wondering where you are in London?

Can you tell us more about what happened? Cats can really grieve....how is your only cat acting?


----------



## hushpuppy7 (Aug 14, 2012)

To widen the audience and therefore potential for replies/help I'll post full circumstances and the help I need in the cat chat forum, just hope I am doing this right?!


----------



## hushpuppy7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Or I would if I could get access to the rest of the Forum??!!


----------



## hushpuppy7 (Aug 14, 2012)

marie73 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss, sounds like Rocky was a little character.


He was, although the rescue home who named him, couldn't have got his teperament more wrong! He was such a scardy cat and would jump at his own shadow. Once he settled in he was so funny and a brilliant footballer and a cheeky little man!


----------



## hushpuppy7 (Aug 14, 2012)

dlowan said:


> London....love it....wonderful city. Wondering where you are in London?
> 
> Can you tell us more about what happened? Cats can really grieve....how is your only cat acting?


Hi I live in north London and work in Westminster, it is a great city!!

Rocky died suddenly about 2 weeks ago, and the Vet thinks it was a stroke, without any previous signs of illness, it was horrible.

He was with his big sister for the last 7 years and they were pretty much inseprable, or should I say Rocky was Charlies shadow. Now that he has gone she is very clingy and seems out of sorts.

We do give her lots of attention, but we are out at work during the day, and at night time she has taken to crying about 5am, not something she did before, although Rocky did!

What we are not sure is if we should get another cat, and if so how old, gender, etc, can anyone help?


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

I got a new kitten for my Oscar after his sister, Maggie, was killed. I think he would have pined to death if I hadn't. And he adored the new kitten.

It can be a tough call, though. Some cats don't take too kindly to it.

There are a lot of threads here about how to introduce a new cat to an old one.

Some people think that a cat of the opposite sex is more easily accepted.

How are YOU feeling? Would you like another cat?

I always try to have two because of the time I face to spend away.


----------



## hushpuppy7 (Aug 14, 2012)

dlowan said:


> How are YOU feeling? Would you like another cat?
> 
> I always try to have two because of the time I face to spend away.


To be honest I am massive softy and would happily have a zoo full of animals if I could, but not a chance with my job!

I think that for no other reason than to give Charlie some company would I get another cat so soon. But just not sure if she would take to a new friend, and I don't want to upset and confuse her anymore than she already is.


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

Well, there will be some upset and confused moments for your cat if you get a new one, but it'll likely be worth it.

Many people find that, even if the cats just seem to annoy each other, a cat will be lost when a seeming frenemy dies.

The only time I did not replace a lost companion was when I lost Oscar and the kitten I bought for him, Miranda, was left alone. By then she was fifteen years old,had experienced two strokes, and was quite a frail and set in her ways little lady.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Hushpuppy :} Welcome to the forums!

I am terribly sorry for your loss. Losing Rocky so suddenly must have been hard both for you and for Charlie, as well.

Cats do feel loss, although we shouldn't anthropomorphise them too much - but they absolutely do grieve. My cat grew up with my German Shepherd, and they were best friends. When I had to euthanize the dog two years ago, my cat very clearly felt grief, and she has never been the same since. Though cats can't express to us in words how they feel, we know that they DO feel :{

I would say that, as soon as you feel emotionally ready, to definitely adopt a new "sibling" for Charlie. She's used to having another cat around, and though she won't be "fooled" into thinking Rocky has returned, a new cat will distract her - in a good way!

How old is Charlie, exactly? It sounds like she's over 7 years old as you referred to her as Rocky's big sister and said they were together for 7 years. I think she's still young enough to adapt to a new kitten.

A lot of times, an older cat can be somewhat re-invigorated with an energetic kitten around, and the kitten has a better chance of "growing up" into a cat that the older cat can get along with. If you adopt an older cat, it may have mannerisms or habits or a personality that Charlie just can't handle. It's hard to say :/

It's never easy to move on from a loss, and impossible to replace a pet. But our hearts are infinite - they have room for new loves :}

Let us know how things go, and good luck!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Come on in,sit right down,and make yourself at home! Sorry about Rocky. We look forward to seeing more of you and yours,here at CF!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

It depends on the individual. On a purely personal level, I like having more than one cat but getting the right mix is important - although there is an element of luck in it. The chances are, she'd take more to a real youngster than to another mature adult but that's a generality than a hard and fast rule..


----------

